# Crossword recommendation [updated: 2 found!]



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Speaking of free games with words.... anyone have a really good crossword recommendation that is free or cheap (I have coins!)

_I split your thread out into it's own thing, Vydor, so that it can live on beyond the NEXT app of the day.  _


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure! Okay! Thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Haven't forgotten you.  Just haven't found a good one yet.  I usually do the crosswords at shockwave.com on the computer.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Cin!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still would love an answer to this! I want to upgrade my wife from her Nook Color to a Fire HD but need a good crossword game as part of that upgrade! Thanks! I have coins so it does not need to be free


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are some to get you started. Don't, personally, know which ones are good, but take a look you might find a treasure. If you do, be sure to report back. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_9?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=crossword%20puzzles&sprefix=crossword%2Cdigital-text%2C339

This one looks like it could be a winner:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Here are some to get you started. Don't, personally, know which ones are good, but take a look you might find a treasure. If you do, be sure to report back.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_9?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=crossword%20puzzles&sprefix=crossword%2Cdigital-text%2C339


Thanks, I know how to search  - was looking for personal recommendations.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, sorry.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I found these too and my wife seems to like them. She has not picked a favorite yet, but I would guess the first one is a bit better because it has a much larger board to work with.


----------

